# Making the transition to ZP



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

So, I ordered a small bag of Ziwipeak for Toby. It's been super stormy so he has been using the potty pads more than usual and I finally realized how DISGUSTING his poos are so we decided to switch him now instead of waiting. I got the Venison formula. 

Anyhow, I was wondering how I transition from his kibble to the ZP. Do I mix them as I would normally if transitioning to a different type of kibble or change cold turkey?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Is he a sensitive tummied one?

If yes, I would transition. If no, cold turkey.

Have you offered him any as a treat to see what he thinks?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with Karen, and since Lulu doesn't have a sensitive tummy she usually transitions herself cold turkey. I will mix old and new, and she will pick the new out and leave the old. After a couple days of that, I give up and just put new in her bowl.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I transitioned mine cold turkey to ZP and they did fine. You could always add a
little canned pumpkin for the first few days in case it causes soft poos.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Is he a sensitive tummied one?
> 
> If yes, I would transition. If no, cold turkey.
> 
> Have you offered him any as a treat to see what he thinks?


Where I live, there is no where within 75 miles that sells it, so I ordered it online from Wag.com. It should be here in a few days. He's had one upset tummy in the almost 6 months that I've had him, so I think his tummy is pretty strong. 



lulu'smom said:


> I agree with Karen, and since Lulu doesn't have a sensitive tummy she usually transitions herself cold turkey. I will mix old and new, and she will pick the new out and leave the old. After a couple days of that, I give up and just put new in her bowl.


I think I'll transition it just in case. If I know my dog, he will devour the ZP and leave his kibble. He doesn't like the kibble very much as it is. I just didn't know if transitioning would cause tummy trouble because of the raw/kibble differences.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

missy_r said:


> I transitioned mine cold turkey to ZP and they did fine. You could always add a
> little canned pumpkin for the first few days in case it causes soft poos.


Thanks Missy!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Wag.com is fast on shipping.

Hope you used a first time coupon code if applicable!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Winston cold turkeyed himself on to the ZP, would not touch his kibble once he tasted it so Toby may be the same. If he doesn't get tummy upsets I don't see why you couldn't switch him straight over.

Don't forget to add a little warm water to it, I do about a tablespoon to a 1/4 cup serve. You can then leave it for a minute to soak up if you want but you don't have to.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ashley, what you do for an easier transition, is feed in the morning, then skip 
one meal and then feed ZP with a teaspoon of pumpkin. This is what I do when 
I switch a dog from kibble to raw, it works like a charm with no tummy upsets.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Wag.com is fast on shipping.
> 
> Hope you used a first time coupon code if applicable!


I hope it gets here very fast, LOL. I can't wait to see the difference in my baby boy. I did use the first time coupon, what a great deal! 



OzChi said:


> Winston cold turkeyed himself on to the ZP, would not touch his kibble once he tasted it so Toby may be the same. If he doesn't get tummy upsets I don't see why you couldn't switch him straight over.
> 
> Don't forget to add a little warm water to it, I do about a tablespoon to a 1/4 cup serve. You can then leave it for a minute to soak up if you want but you don't have to.


I have a feeling Toby will cold turkey himself too. He hates his kibble, so it's a chore to get him to eat it anyway... Thanks for the tip! I definitely will do that.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Ashley, what you do for an easier transition, is feed in the morning, then skip
> one meal and then feed ZP with a teaspoon of pumpkin. This is what I do when
> I switch a dog from kibble to raw, it works like a charm with no tummy upsets.


Okay, I think I can do that. That will give him a chance to digest all of the kibble before I give him the ZP, which is really what I want to happen. Thank you.


----------

